# Dentist



## Julieu (Apr 25, 2011)

Reputable dentist reasonably priced who you or someone you know can recommend. Bangkok. Thanks


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Julieu said:


> Reputable dentist reasonably priced who you or someone you know can recommend. Bangkok. Thanks


noting that your question directly concerned Bangers. I can reccomend. a good dentist in patters that I have been going to for several years. She works in a hospital there. I thinks it's only about a 121 baht bus trip from ekamai station. might make a fun day trip (even to the dentist )

let me know if you are interested, and i'll for ward details.

cheers

phil


----------



## Julieu (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Phil, would appreciate it if you pass on the dental details.... much rather go to a dentist someone recommends,
Cheers,
Julie


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Julieu said:


> Thanks Phil, would appreciate it if you pass on the dental details.... much rather go to a dentist someone recommends,
> Cheers,
> Julie


Julie,

I sent you a couple of msg's with the info. the msg software on this site is retarded. it kept giving me an error msg and wouldn't let me send you her email so I had to break it up, but I think you will understand. also, i was limited in the size of the msg-so i had to break up the msg in two as well....(more silliness).

anyway, hope it makes since, but let me know if you have questions.

phil

(I mean really retarded software....geez :confused2


----------



## infosys (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Julieu:
If you stll have the Dental suggestion info, I would appreciate it if you would pass on the dental details to me. Thanks, Tim


----------

